# Flexin'



## Slihn (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey check out my new vid !!

...ok, maybe I am showing off , just alittle bit!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 19, 2008)

I was looking for six shooters and semi automactic and maybe even a few old machine guns but know instead it was pics of you. Very nice keep up the hard work.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking great man !!  Keep up the hard work.  What pointers do you have for those of us that could shed a few pounds and lean up ?


----------



## Slihn (Aug 21, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Looking great man !! Keep up the hard work. What pointers do you have for those of us that could shed a few pounds and lean up ?


 
Actually , what I would recommmend is lifting heavy weights , but with explosive power (not slow like bodybuilders) . For your abs I highly recommend doing leg lifts and using an ab machine. Make sure that you lift heavy on the ab machine , b/c that will make your abs muscle protrude out.


----------



## Slihn (Aug 21, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I was looking for six shooters and semi automactic and maybe even a few old machine guns but know instead it was pics of you. Very nice keep up the hard work.


 



Thanks!!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah, you have just made an old woman very happy!! :ultracool


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2008)

This isn't rude question but what do you weigh? I know someone who's looking for a kickboxer on his show in Germany. It's on an American Army base.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm worried about your self esteem, lol.

You are in good shape as I would expect a fighter to see. Keep up the good work!


----------

